# Grumbles and Gratitudes



## Barbiegirl (Jul 6, 2020)

A place for me to express gratitude for things big and small.... and maybe grumble a bit, too. Hey I'm Gen X, grumbling is what we do.  

Replies are welcome!


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 6, 2020)

Grumble: The dishwasher is having an identity crisis and can no longer figure out which cycle its on. 15 years old, cost of replacing control panel is more than half the cost of a whole new machine. We are doing our best to social distance and would really prefer not to have an appliance installer in our house right now, but we'd prefer not to wash everything by hand either. Life really is all about choices! 

Gratitude: Car needed a warranty service and the dealership gave us a sanitized loaner car so my husband wouldn't have to sit in the waiting area for a few hours. So he's home now and being his handsome self. That's what I'm grateful for - my handsome husband sitting here with me. 

Have a wonderful day, folks!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh, I love it, Barbiegirl! 

Grumble: The heat kills me! Absolutely LOATHE summer, because of the heat.

Gratitude: Woke up this morning, so looks like I'm here for yet another day! 

Wishing you a wonderful day as well, Barbie!


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey there *Aunt Marg*, I'm glad you're here for another day, too! Sorry about the heat. It's over 100 here with the humidex, if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## toffee (Jul 6, 2020)

love a good grumble --my washing machine has a mind of its own now ' it does its own thing '
i can only use one cycle that seems to go ok 'machine isnt that old '
it refuses to take the softner grrrrrrrrrrrrrr' so all very hit and miss ' had a a few words with it last night-
but cant repeat them here lol-----


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh *toffee* I'm sorry to hear you're having appliance woes, too! As for the words you had with the machine last night... down in the word of the day thread they're discussing _pejorative_. Maybe you could add some examples!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> Hey there *Aunt Marg*, I'm glad you're here for another day, too! Sorry about the heat. It's over 100 here with the humidex, if that makes you feel any better.


Oh my word, Barbie, I'd be mush. Take care of yourself.

P.S. I don't envy you. 

P.S. That's not an angry face, that's me baking under the heat! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 8, 2020)

Grumble: must do a major tidy-up of the house today... the worst part of being a grownup is having to do grownup things!


Gratitude: I'm grateful for every day that we have with our dog. He's elderly and has a plethora of health concerns stacked against him, _all _of which are the result of severe neglect and abuse in his previous situation.  We know each day is getting a bit harder for him and so his time with us is getting shorter, so we give thanks for every moment we're blessed with his sweet, adorable, gentle soul. Right now he's dozing comfortably in one of his favorite spots with a relaxed smile on his face. The very best little boy we ever could have hoped for; how lucky we are to be his humans. ♥

Happy Wednesday, everyone! Hope your week is going well!


----------



## jerry old (Jul 8, 2020)

...Grumble, grumble, grumble,  giving up profanity has certainly hampered by ability
to communicate, twenty years ago, will have to learn to grumble.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> Grumble: The dishwasher is having an identity crisis and can no longer figure out which cycle its on. 15 years old, cost of replacing control panel is more than half the cost of a whole new machine. We are doing our best to social distance and would really prefer not to have an appliance installer in our house right now, but we'd prefer not to wash everything by hand either. Life really is all about choices!
> 
> Gratitude: Car needed a warranty service and the dealership gave us a sanitized loaner car so my husband wouldn't have to sit in the waiting area for a few hours. So he's home now and being his handsome self. That's what I'm grateful for - my handsome husband sitting here with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, folks!


I would definitely hand wash the dishes before I'd invite a cootie infested human being into the house.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 9, 2020)

jerry old said:


> ...Grumble, grumble, grumble,  giving up profanity has certainly hampered by ability
> to communicate, twenty years ago, will have to learn to grumble.



If I gave up profanity I'd practically be a mute!


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 11, 2020)

There was a lizard brawl this morning and one of them ended up in the pool. And he was a big fella. So this morning I'm *very* grateful for the pool net, because I would not have enjoyed fishing him out with my bare hands.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't really have a grumble today. We are prepping for a hurricane with an uncertain path and we are blessed to have the supplies we need, and to live in an area with good infrastructure and responsive local officials. So many others are not that fortunate. If Isiais takes a weird jog and tears the roof off the suckah, as Parliament sang, we will still abide. 

Our beloved old dog passed away last week. Life had become a struggle for him, and it was time. Our hearts are heavy with loss, but we are grateful to the wonderful vets who helped him to heal after we rescued him and who helped him to transition off this earth when that became the kindest option. And we're grateful most of all for the time we shared with him. He was a very special dog with a very big heart.

I hope everyone else is doing well this week, and that you also have some things to feel grateful for right now. Stay safe and healthy, my friends.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 31, 2020)

Barbiegirl. Very sorry to hear of the loss of your best friend. 

A warm hug.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2020)

Grumble:  my difficult husband is still very difficult

Gratitude:  my difficult husband is still paying the bills


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 31, 2020)

Grumble: LOATHE the summer heat and heat-waves.

Gratitude: I'll take the summer heat over the bitter cold and snow of winter any day!


----------



## jujube (Jul 31, 2020)

Grumble:  I'm so tired of staying home.

Gratitude:  I'm not spending any money.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 31, 2020)

Grumble and gratitude on same item: got an washer edging up to being 25 years old,
first washer I purchased without a female present-it has no lint filter-bad.

I listen to it wheez, sigh, and thumb, waiting for it to die, but it  just goes on and on.
I guess I need to have a few words with it like toffee:  'Good washer, keep chugging...'

Wonder if it's havin an identity crisis like Barbiegirl's dish washer


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2020)

Grumble - people can be really cruel 

Gratitude - I’m so happy where I live


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> There was a lizard brawl this morning and one of them ended up in the pool. And he was a big fella. So this morning I'm *very* grateful for the pool net, because I would not have enjoyed fishing him out with my bare hands.


A lizard brawl and one fell in your pool?
He died? Don’t they know how to swim?


----------



## peppermint (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm grateful that me and hubby get up in the morning...
We do have our son a couple of streets away....
We have a daughter that calls almost everyday...If we don't answer she calls her brother, our son...

I don't grumble...that was a long time ago....I'm lucky to be alive with my husband and kids....


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I'm grateful that me and hubby get up in the morning...
> We do have our son a couple of streets away....
> We have a daughter that calls almost everyday...If we don't answer she calls her brother, our son...
> 
> I don't grumble...that was a long time ago....I'm lucky to be alive with my husband and kids....


Come on Peppermint. You’ve gotta grumble. 
It’s the Grumble & Grateful Thread.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> A lizard brawl and one fell in your pool?
> He died? Don’t they know how to swim?



Apparently they don't swim! But they do the dead man's float and they last quite a while that way, so if we fish them out in time they seem to recover. We have a salt pool instead of straight chlorine so that probably helps.

*Jerry*, that's too bad about your washer. Our dishwasher suddenly started to work properly again. Maybe it just wanted a vacation.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool. I’ll agree about the salt water helping out some. Salt water pools are gentler. I’ve got one.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Come on Peppermint. You’ve gotta grumble.
> It’s the Grumble & Grateful Thread.


I know....It was a good day yesterday with my family...So I'm trying to be nice....haha!!


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey *peppermint*, some days are just too beautiful to bother with the grumbles! That's wonderful. 

Minor grumble: cracked a molar. Gosh dangit. Hope they can salvage it.

Major gratitude: Isaias looked at us, said "nah", and passed by offshore. But we're sorry the Bahamas and Greater Antilles took a lashing since many areas are still not recovered from Dorian. Hope everyone in the storm's path north of us will stay safe!!!!


----------



## peppermint (Aug 3, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> Hey *peppermint*, some days are just too beautiful to bother with the grumbles! That's wonderful.
> 
> Minor grumble: cracked a molar. Gosh dangit. Hope they can salvage it.
> 
> Major gratitude: Isaias looked at us, said "nah", and passed by offshore. But we're sorry the Bahamas and Greater Antilles took a lashing since many areas are still not recovered from Dorian. Hope everyone in the storm's path north of us will stay safe!!!!


Hi Barbiegirl….Thanks....Sorry for your grumble...
The storm is coming North....We will get things into the garage....Hopefully the storm will be calm....You never know!!!!
We have friends in florida….All were born in New Jersey.....


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh *peppermint*, isn't "fun" to have a garage piled high with patio gear? Once we ran out of space and put the patio dining set in the living room. That was some interesting decor.  I hope you don't lose power and stay safe!!


----------



## peppermint (Aug 3, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> Oh *peppermint*, isn't "fun" to have a garage piled high with patio gear? Once we ran out of space and put the patio dining set in the living room. That was some interesting decor.  I hope you don't lose power and stay safe!!


We have a Generator....It worked when "Sandy" came around in NJ.....


----------



## Pecos (Aug 3, 2020)

Grumble: Ragweed season has started in this area. 

Gratitude: We are having nice steaks for dinner tonight.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 3, 2020)

Love this thread..........will remember it's here.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 3, 2020)

I like all the thread's here...very interesting...But some might not like me cause I say what I believe in....But they really don't have to cause
people are all different....I like everyone here....Maybe some don't like me....But it's OK....I don't get hurt....I lived a long time and can't
worry what people say....
So, if you don't want to you can ignore me.....What da heck.....
Be Well, everyone....We are going to have a storm.....Oh Know!!!!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 3, 2020)

This thread would be the same as.......PEAK AND PIT.......BOOTS and BOUQUET.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 9, 2020)

Peak and Pit??? 

Grumble: got the munchies today and ate waaay too much.
Gratitude: it all tasted great


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2020)

Our dog's ashes were returned to us in a beautiful box with his pawprint and lock of fur. I'm really grateful for such a wonderful service. It was a VERY hard day for us but it somehow helps when vets and other providers go the extra mile to show respect and understanding for the loss. 

It's getting a bit easier everyday to not focus on the loss and instead think of happy memories.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 20, 2020)

Another day, another dental appointment. Yeah I'm grumbling about that. 

Anyone else have a certain type of chore or appointment they resent? Mine are the dentist and making the bed after laundry. Both vital, but resented nonetheless.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 20, 2020)

Grumble: I have to go out to Walmart and Aldi's today. 

Gratitude: I have someone who drives me to the stores when I need groceries. Otherwise I have to shop at Tops, which is a nice store but more pricey than the others.


----------



## Dolly (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm going to ALDI's too today Katlupe. Mine is in the UK on the Welsh Borders and we are in the middle of some dreadful storm (I've forgotten what its name is) and then to ASDA which is part of the Walmart family so its a small world isn't it?


----------

